# Has anybody seen my reel?



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Not one, but 2 reels loaded with 5wt... my brain is disfunctional apparently because I know I stored them in an obvious spot. jeeze don't you hate that. Other than that I found my rods and vest.

doesn't getting old suck


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I was missing a reel and spool for a month before I stumbled across them in one of the storage bins in the back of the fishing van.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

Banditto said:


> doesn't getting old suck


Yea, but it's better than the alternative!


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

i've been looking for my net retractor for about a month and finally found it this morning, left no stone unturned, ended up being in one of my boxes of "gun stuff" dont know how it got there, but atleast i found it.


----------



## WHITE CLOUD (Mar 8, 2008)

Bet you find it in the place you look!!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I'll bet they are exactly where you left them.


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll bet you found it in the last place you looked


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

OMG I found it in the FIRST place I looked... I had stacked a rag on top of it and just didn't see it. I never did find my other reel but at least I was able to fish.

Ausable report McKinley... no fish seen feeding. had a small hendrickson hatch but no fish feeding. Something slammed a streamer but it was off as fast as it was on.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Saturday I found a 4 wt on the boat I didn't even know wasn't in the basement.
Darn 4 piece rods.:lol:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Hell I have a 20 gauge that I haven't been able to find for about 2 years now. Pretty damn sad.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

been a while but I finally found my missing Battenkill just now.

there that was easy


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

quest32a said:


> Hell I have a 20 gauge that I haven't been able to find for about 2 years now. Pretty damn sad.


I hope the wife is not keeping it, lol, just kidding. I am sure it is still right where you left it. Some day you will start thinking about it and it will show up. Works for me!! I loose the clip to my 22 bolt action all the time, but I eventually find it.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Banditto said:


> been a while but I finally found my missing Battenkill just now.
> 
> there that was easy


I was just going to ask if you are right handed or left and if you wanted to buy another. 

Last year I was just getting started in fly fishing and bought one with a case and spare spool in a bag. When I got it, it was for right hand retrieve and I use left.


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

rwenglish1 said:


> When I got it, it was for right hand retrieve and I use left.


Are you able to change the "handedness"? On both my Albright and Ross reels you can (supposedly) "easily" change the mechanism from right to left and vice versa.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

1styearff said:


> Are you able to change the "handedness"? On both my Albright and Ross reels you can (supposedly) "easily" change the mechanism from right to left and vice versa.


The guy I got them from said I could, but I can't seem to figure it out, and I am afraid I would ruin them. I need to find out if they are threaded in and which way to turn out.

UPDATE:

WOW I did a google search and it was a piece of cake, just removed the spool, the gear had the letter R for right handed, I lifted the gear up off the shaft and turned it over and now I have a great little left handed 5/6 wt reel.


----------

